# Just a thought (galvanized water trough?)



## oknursedana (Jan 21, 2015)

Has anyone used a galvanized steel water trough for their indoor enclosure for their Sulcata? I'm thinking about purchasing one that is 8x3x2. Thought?


----------



## leigti (Jan 21, 2015)

I think that would be a good idea. I use 160 gallon stock tank for my indoor enclosures. Mine is a black plastic type material though not galvanized. mine is not as big however because I don't have the room for two of them that size.


----------



## oknursedana (Jan 21, 2015)

I just hadn't seen any pics so I just wanted to see if I was crazy before I mentioned it to my husband who will definitely say I am. Lol. I'm thinking 300 gallon which should be more than enough room for now and in the future when tiny moves out.


----------



## leigti (Jan 21, 2015)

How big is your tortoise?

here is a picture of mine for my Russian tortoise. It is a semi closed chamber. but you don't have to make yours a close chamber.


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2015)

I have used them in the past. They work fine, but the open top allows all the heat and humidity to escape. I did a thread on it a while back...


----------



## leigti (Jan 21, 2015)

Tom said:


> I have used them in the past. They work fine, but the open top allows all the heat and humidity to escape. I did a thread on it a while back...


I missed to that thread. Mine is not a tight close chamber, it's sort of jerryrigged. But it allowed me to go from hundred 25 W chicken lamp down to regular 100 W lightbulbs to provide heat. I don't feel like I am cooking the top of my tortoise as much this way. and I don't have to add water to the enclosure is often either. I will keep them as close chambers for the winter while the heat is running in the house. and I will keep them open when I just use them as night time enclosures rest of the year.


----------



## oknursedana (Jan 21, 2015)

I would make a top for it out of plexiglass so that it would be a closed chamber. I'm also thinking about putting wheels on it for when I need to move it. Tiny is 3.5 lbs as of last week. I would post a pic but it appears that in all my wisdom I have deleted quite a few pics off my phone.


----------



## oknursedana (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm going to attempt to find that thread Tom. Hopefully I have better luck with that than finding my pics. Lol


----------



## oknursedana (Jan 21, 2015)

I love the pic of yours!!!! Thanks!


----------



## leigti (Jan 21, 2015)

I think wheels would be a good idea. Those puppies get heavy! just moving mine around when they were empty was a pain in the butt  I put those sliders that you used to move furniture undermine so if I have to I can shove them around the room a little bit. I don't have a sulcata so I don't know how long they need a close chamber and high humidity. but you can definitely make one pretty easily. and then take the top off when it's not needed anymore. I made mine with a cheapie shower curtain and some plant frames. it's just thrown together but it seems to be working okay, I will pretty it up this weekend. The inside dimensions are about 52" x 38" x 20" hig so not huge but it works for winter. I have an adult Russian and an adult Boxturtle so the humidity is not as vital. as for a young tortoise. @Tom can you give us the link to your thread?


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jan 21, 2015)

I've used plant dollies under stock tanks. My only concern would be the way metal conducts both cold & heat, but if your ambient temperatures are comfy it should be okay. I use rubber stock tanks & like them.


----------



## leigti (Jan 21, 2015)

Plants dollars would've been a good idea. Wish I would've thought of that before I put all the stuff in it :-( oh well. The metal might get cold and it can get very hot. Mine is a plastic/rubber type material. I'm not sure what you call it. It is not the foam kind though. It does not absorb the heat too much even though it is black


----------



## oknursedana (Jan 22, 2015)

I love the plant dolly idea!!!! My house is consistently between 68-74. It will also not be in direct sun light. I will post pics once I finally get it going. Lol


----------



## oknursedana (Jan 24, 2015)

I got this today. 110 gal tank. I can and will upgrade again when needed.


----------



## oknursedana (Jan 25, 2015)

Tom said:


> I have used them in the past. They work fine, but the open top allows all the heat and humidity to escape. I did a thread on it a while back...




Can you point me in the direction of the thread mentioned above?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 25, 2015)

I think you'll be happier with the black than you would have been with the galvanized.


----------



## oknursedana (Jan 25, 2015)

So far so good.


----------



## oknursedana (Jan 25, 2015)

Complete. Still trying to get everything right temp and humidity leveled out.


----------



## G-stars (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice, how well does that wood top work? It looks like it opens right in the middle? Take pics of it when you can. I have a 300 gallon Rubbermaid I've been meaning to covert into something like this.


----------



## oknursedana (Jan 25, 2015)

The middle is a 2x4. The 2 rounded parts are attached to it with hinges. The middle board has 2 holes in it for either another che or light. I will take a closer pic after my daughter finishes reading to me.


----------



## leigti (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks good, but don't you find yourself peeking in on your tortoise every few minutes?  Maybe that's just my OCD tendencies showing up.


----------



## oknursedana (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes. If my husband wouldn't have been with me it would have been plexi on the top. I can always upgrade at a later time. 




A closer view of the top. I have since placed a couple of towels on top to cover the gaps. I have turned his light off and will check his temps in the morning. What kind of thermostats do you use?


----------



## leigti (Jan 25, 2015)

I use the acurite temperature and she omitted gauge.


----------



## leigti (Jan 25, 2015)

I ordered it from Amazon but Walmart and Home Depot have it I have heard.


----------



## oknursedana (Jan 25, 2015)

Does it have a probe or something that goes into the enclosure?


----------



## leigti (Jan 25, 2015)

Nope, you just lay it in there.


----------



## leigti (Jan 25, 2015)

But there is a magnet on the back and also a stand so you could rig it up in different ways but there is no probe to put in different parts of the enclosure.


----------



## oknursedana (Jan 25, 2015)

Groovy. Thanks! I just checked the temps and I had to turn the thermostat down a little. It's crazy how much better this is at holding the temp.


----------



## leigti (Jan 25, 2015)

oknursedana said:


> Groovy. Thanks! I just checked the temps and I had to turn the thermostat down a little. It's crazy how much better this is at holding the temp.


Yes, I noticed that as well when I made mine just a partial close chamber. it's not nearly as tightly sealed as yours is but it still helps a lot. I think a little air circulation is good, but I've never really used a close to chamber before.


----------



## oknursedana (Jan 28, 2015)

I have 2 Danes and a rott/lab cross. If I didn't have it covered I would have to worry about the puppy (100 lb dane) hurting the tort and I can't have that. He seems to like it in there. Or at least one side of it anyway. Lol


----------



## leigti (Jan 28, 2015)

oknursedana said:


> I have 2 Danes and a rott/lab cross. If I didn't have it covered I would have to worry about the puppy (100 lb dane) hurting the tort and I can't have that. He seems to like it in there. Or at least one side of it anyway. Lol


Oh my God 100 pound puppy my dog likes to lay beside it, I think it is because it is warm. I guess a little more security would be required with those big four-legged critters around.


----------



## oknursedana (Jan 29, 2015)

I think he likes it. Lol


----------

